# My latest song. Aren't a lot of you feeling this way?



## Ashermusic (Nov 30, 2018)

Not autobiographical, although some of the feelings are mine.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 2, 2018)

121 views, no comments. Clearly, the answer is, “No Jay, I don’t feel that way at all.”


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you for sharing Jay, it is a touching song!
Did you play al the instruments? I love the piano playing, the mix is beautiful.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 2, 2018)

OleJoergensen said:


> Thank you for sharing Jay, it is a touching song!
> Did you play al the instruments? I love the piano playing, the mix is beautiful.



Yep, all me. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 2, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Yep, all me. Thanks for the kind words.


Is it al virtual instruments? It sounds “real” to me. Or are you an multi musician (not sure if it is the right way to say it .


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 2, 2018)

+


OleJoergensen said:


> Is it al virtual instruments? It sounds “real” to me. Or are you an multi musician (not sure if it is the right way to say it .



All virtual except for my voice.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 2, 2018)

That is cool .


----------



## JohannesR (Dec 2, 2018)

I can offer a few thoughts since you’re so politely asking for feedback.

Firstly; change the title “Aren’t a lot of US feeling this way?” Try to create an US, not a YOU and a THEM. You’re trying to connect with the audience, not disconnect.

Second; this is a forum for sample libraries, and the audience likes epic music. Change the piano introduction to a spicatto ostinato, and replace the vocals with a 16 horns monster brass patch. The drum kit does not sound epic at all to me. It needs to be at least 12 taikos.

Lastly; write which sample libraries you were using for the track.

...and I will promise your track will get the attention it deserves!

Really great classic songwriting by the way!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 2, 2018)

JohannesR said:


> I can offer a few thoughts since you’re so politely asking for feedback.
> 
> Firstly; change the title “Aren’t a lot of US feeling this way?” Try to create an US, not a YOU and a THEM. You’re trying to connect with the audience, not disconnect.
> 
> ...



Firstly; That is a valid point.

Second; LOL!

Lastly; I could tell you but then I would have to kill you.

Thanks for the kind words about the song.


----------



## Jeast (Dec 2, 2018)

JohannesR said:


> I can offer a few thoughts since you’re so politely asking for feedback.
> 
> Firstly; change the title “Aren’t a lot of US feeling this way?” Try to create an US, not a YOU and a THEM. You’re trying to connect with the audience, not disconnect.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## storyteller (Dec 2, 2018)

I liked it Jay! I've considered posting a recent pop/country track as well. I think this forum needs more of that.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 2, 2018)

Is the genre of Jays composition pop/country?


----------



## onebitboy (Dec 2, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> 121 views, no comments. Clearly, the answer is, “No Jay, I don’t feel that way at all.”


I do - I actually really love this song. The same is true for all the tracks on your album by the way!


----------



## storyteller (Dec 2, 2018)

OleJoergensen said:


> Is the genre of Jays composition pop/country?


I'm not quite sure what Jay would want to label it as, but I might say, "acoustic folk" ... maybe "americana." It has a touch of 80s pop. 

@Ashermusic, what say you?


----------



## CGR (Dec 2, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Not autobiographical, although some of the feelings are mine.



Have you put this song out for consideration by other singers Jay? I can hear this working well with a female voice - say someone like Jennifer Warnes or Patti Austin.
Like the piano accompaniment too Jay. Choc Audio's Model D?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 2, 2018)

A touch of existentialism and a very heartfelt-sounding song. Nice work, Jay!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 3, 2018)

onebitboy said:


> I do - I actually really love this song. The same is true for all the tracks on your album by the way!



Thank you for listening to the album, glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 3, 2018)

storyteller said:


> I'm not quite sure what Jay would want to label it as, but I might say, "acoustic folk" ... maybe "americana." It has a touch of 80s pop.
> 
> @Ashermusic, what say you?



I think of all my songs as pop/rock music, with some having some R & B influence, some a little bit country. I chunk that this song, and “When I Was Young” from my album have some Springsteen influence perhaps.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello Jay, weird listening experience over here 

I really didn't like the MIDI programming/playing, and the mixing.
BUT, I absolutely loved your voice, your interpretation, and the song itself. Very touching. You sir have talent ! (except for the MIDI programming and the mixing which could obviously be better  )


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 3, 2018)

CGR said:


> Have you put this song out for consideration by other singers Jay? I can hear this working well with a female voice - say someone like Jennifer Warnes or Patti Austin.
> Like the piano accompaniment too Jay. Choc Audio's Model D?



Unfortunately, all the publishers I used to bring my songs to for trying to get covered are retired or dead. Also, I think my style of music is not what too many artists are looking for. 

That piano is the Embertone Walker D,roommic, with a little bit of the Kush Hammer EQ and UA La2a compressor..


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 3, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Not autobiographical, although some of the feelings are mine.




Some real music here, thanks for sharing. Great chord progressions (exactly my taste) and your voice is nice. Well, production is a bit..hmm..well :D doesnt´matter to me. feel and music is great what counts to me.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 3, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Hello Jay, weird listening experience over here
> 
> I really didn't like the MIDI programming/playing, and the mixing.
> BUT, I absolutely loved your voice, your interpretation, and the song itself. Very touching. You sir have talent ! (except for the MIDI programming and the mixing which could obviously be better  )



Well, then you probably won’t like the MIDI priogramming/playing and mixing on my album “Honestly “ either.

Which is fine. It is intentionally designed to remain spontaneous and not overly polished or slick. I was quite pleased when the mastering engineer said to me, “Not a lot I need to do here.”

Thanks the kind words about my talent. When you write and sing your songs for over 50 years you ought to get at least a little good at it. ☺️


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 3, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Well, then you probably won’t like the MIDI priogramming/playing and mixing on my album “Honestly “ either.



As @AlexanderSchiborr said, it doesn't really matters in the end. What matters is that I watched your video twice, because I wanted to hear it again


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 3, 2018)

Again, thanks to you and Alexander for the kind words.

With all the hats I have worn in my career, composer for TV and films, arranger and musical director, yadda, yadda, in the end writing and performing my little pop songs feels like the most authentic version of me.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2018)

Your voice is very good! Nice song.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 3, 2018)

Daniel said:


> Your voice is very good! Nice song.



Thanks, Daniel.


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 3, 2018)

good voice, lyrics more profound than a lot of songs these days.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 3, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> good voice, lyrics more profound than a lot of songs these days.



Thanks, MM.


----------



## cliffordmartin (Dec 7, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Not autobiographical, although some of the feelings are mine.



Barry Manilow should cover this! I can just hear him singing this around 1978 sitting at a baby grand on stage somewhere in the world!....Good title I asked myself this this morning funny enough!


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 19, 2018)

I don't know how I could have missed that, congratulation Jay, just a great performance!
Cheers
Alex


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 19, 2018)

cliffordmartin said:


> Barry Manilow should cover this! I can just hear him singing this around 1978 sitting at a baby grand on stage somewhere in the world!....Good title I asked myself this this morning funny enough!



Funny, I was going for Springsteen more


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 19, 2018)

hdsmile said:


> I don't know how I could have missed that, congratulation Jay, just a great performance!
> Cheers
> Alex




Thanks Alex!


----------

